# Brown discharge



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Jan and Emilycaitlin,

Just a quick question please. ave just been to loo and noticed brown discharge on my liner, not a huge amount but three lines (if you know what I mean). It doesn't smell and is not of any particular consistency, just wanted to know if I should ignore it or not. 

Thanks in advance
Shazia xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I think you ought to contact your hospital/labour ward for advice.  Although brown loss is uaually old blood, you should report any bleeding.

Jan


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Jan, have just rung labour ward and they want me to pop in just to be checked over.

Thanks for your advice xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Just thought I would update.
Went to hospital on Sat eve, and they did all my obs which were fine and monitered baby for about an hour also fine. The m/w did a vaginal swab and said all looked fine even though the swab looked brown to me, but she did say there was no bleeding. 

Since then I have continued to have watery brown staining, its not a lot but def still there. I am wondering if its just because I'm not really resting much ( am finishing work on wed, and have a five and a half yr old at home). I am experiencing alot of braxton hicks and the baby feels very heavy. On my notes it says 3/5 palpable so am assuming all this adds up to the uncomfortableness. Walking and standing for too long is becoming increasingly difficult and cannot see how am going to manage another 4+ weeks   Should I ring again about the staining or just leave it now.

Sorry to be a pain  

Shazia xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I think it will give you peace of mind to talk to someone at the hospital.  Have they got a day assessment unit you can call, or contact your midwife for a quick chat.?

As far as how uncomfortable you are....it sounds normal!

Jan


----------

